# Gold Coast



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

102cm x 76cm acrylic on stretched canvas.








Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nicely done, just wanted to pop in and say this piece is well balanced, like the slightly off centered sun and the lowest cloud is somewhat an optical illusion, at first I thought it to be a mount side and then realized it to be cloud formation.


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks George, it was a little flat so I added the small wave breaksjust to lift it.
Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------

